# Cow hocked/splay legged!?



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

I have this 11 week old wether that is cow hocked! He was born with correct feet and about a week ago I'm watching him stand there an he's standing with his front feet practically going in opposite directions. Out of 13 babies he is the only one showing sign of this. His mother an father didn't have problems or anything either. We did wait to clip their feet but they weren't grow out too bad but we think that was the problem.

We heard about giving him BoSe and maybe trim his feet differently? How do we trim it to fix it? Should we have a brace maybe? He's gorgeous and would be a great show wether i just dont want him losing shows for his front feet! Help!!

In the pictures i couldn't get him to stand still long enough to really get a good picture so his legs don't look as bad as they usually do.


----------

